# Is green-stuff toxic?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think it is but I wanted to check cause my puppy got into the yellow tube. I don't know how much she ate but she chewed the yellow tub up pretty good and was licking her paws where some still resides. Follow up question, whats the best wat to remove that stuff from fur? Thank you.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure it is non toxic, hope so as I have chewed on some in the past. To get it out? Probably cut it tbh, the yellow is super sticky as you now know.

edit: 

Health Precautions
• May cause irritation to sensitive skin. Wash
hands with soap and water after use.
• May be harmful if swallowed.
• Eye irritant. In case of contact, flush with water.
Contact physician.
• Keep out of reach of children.
• When sanding cured putty and substrate, use
protective eye wear and dust mask.
• Turn off power when doing electrical repairs.
For additional health and safety information,
consult a Material Safety Data Sheet

edit edit: http://resource.invensys.com/instrumentation/msds/pdf/msds_097_c.pdf


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

My dog did just the same thing a while back except she ate the whole yellow tube, everything. I kept an eye on her and she seemed fine and several months later still no ill effects (she is retarded but was like that before she ate modelling putty!). 

If there is any sign of anything wrong get to the vets quick sharp but I don't think it's too much to worry about, I hope it works out OK!


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont think it will be harmful.
Dogs eat bloody everything dont they :laugh:
My dog ate a plastic carrier bag. We only found out as she was walking funny around the garden with this thing hanging out the back. The wife tugged it out, and it was a good old tescos carrier bag. How? Why? WTF?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I figured there was nothing to worry about but I had to be sure. Thank you all.


----------

